# Barking Show And Pub Meet.



## cornmorphs

Heres the details
found it...
BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY

Are pleased to announce a
Reptile Fair at
Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex
On 14th July 2007

Open to the public from 10am to 4pm
Entry: Adults £1 
Children 50p
(Under 5’s free)

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred livestock
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods

NO sales to anyone under 16 unless accompanied by an adult

For enquiries on tables e-mail:

[email protected]

You dont have to be a member of any societies for this one.
Most people will attend the show, I have a table there and plan to leave for 2 ish to go to the pub after for the meet up.

the pub is the harvester in hornchurch near jungle phase the rep shop.
i'll just yell.com the address of the pub


----------



## cornmorphs

this is the exact info.
The Compass, 125, Abbs Cross Lane, Hornchurch, Essex RM12 4XS 
Tel: *01708 450240*


----------



## wohic

yay see you there Nige !


----------



## cornmorphs

i'll put my number (table) on here when i find the paperwork, other than that look for a fat bald bloke with a ginger goatie rowing with a 5 ft 6 brown haired massive breasted woman lol.
actually that sounds like most of the people that will be there.. ah well lol.


----------



## leogirl

woo fun day looking forward to it


----------



## wohic

with that description Nige, everyone is gonna think I am your missus :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

wohic said:


> with that description Nige, everyone is gonna think I am your missus :lol2:


sweet lol.. you sound nice already :lol2:


----------



## amanda75

WOW! Can't believe I'm actually gonna be down in Kent that weekend... hardly any distance at all from this show! Is it big?? Only my OH will kill me if I drag him there and it turns out to be a village hall with four people stood around..


----------



## hogboy

Its a pretty good show, and all tables fully booked, so it should be a good one.


----------



## gargoyle1980

Still waiting to see if we can make the pub meet but definitely coming to the show. Is the pub family friendly? Cause my 7 year old will be with me.


----------



## bradly

Keen on this one...will come along too. Musn't buy a BCI!! Nobody sell me one.


----------



## pixie_bex

whooo ill deffo be there!!! 
x


----------



## Nat

OMG pixie so will I!!!! Have just seen this thread and am in kent from nxt tue till the weekend!! YAY!!! U can meet my lil man!!!!:razz:


----------



## lizardlover

i mite just have to tell Tony (bitesnstrikes) i gotta go with him to the show and not stay and look after the shop. Reptile-kid will be with him for those that remember him from other places.
Hello Nat! 

gargoyle. its a harvester so should be ok for the kids!

Bradley - hopefully see you there. Ill be on a table with Tony bitesnstrikes next to the cold blooded table


----------



## Athravan

I'll be visiting at the show.. but am going with my mother so we won't be going to the pub meet.. or might just go to say hi to everyone but won't stay for food.. works out almost 4 hours drive so I think it leaves me about 20 mins free time at the show before I have to head back!


----------



## cornmorphs

its ok for kids, there were a few there last year


----------



## Kellybee

I'm coming to the pub too !! And will be with Liz and Mark I think

We're old hat now, ha ha. Our second meet in a month or so. Just kidding, see ya there


----------



## wohic

Oooooo gonna meet some of you in the flesh, ya poor buggers :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

lol... cool, good to see we didnt scare you off from the 1st time then kel lol


----------



## Kellybee

Na not at all, lol

See ya in a fortnight :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs

nice one.. 
who is doing the bbq? lol


----------



## 1949_sam

cornmorphs said:


> its ok for kids, there were a few there last year


Thats good then as we might bring are 3 boys :lol2: god i hope we don't get lost lol


----------



## cornmorphs

ah you'll be ok.
i think we are only bringing one this time, that will be the baby


----------



## Nat

can anyone tell me whats going to be for sale there? any royal morphs? beardie morphs?? etc


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah all them, corns, geckos, inverts, etc


----------



## pixie_bex

Yay I get to meet Nat Nat!!! and the DUDE!!!!!! WHOO! 

Im a bit nervous to be honest lol im not good without a computer screen!!!!

But I will give Nigey Bear a big fat kiss!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

is it worth me going if i dont want to buy anything?


----------



## Nat

pixie_bex said:


> Yay I get to meet Nat Nat!!! and the DUDE!!!!!! WHOO!
> 
> Im a bit nervous to be honest lol im not good without a computer screen!!!!
> 
> But I will give Nigey Bear a big fat kiss!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble::lol2:


will be fab to meet ya....ill b all shy too hehe


----------



## cornmorphs

pixie_bex said:


> Yay I get to meet Nat Nat!!! and the DUDE!!!!!! WHOO!
> 
> Im a bit nervous to be honest lol im not good without a computer screen!!!!
> 
> But I will give Nigey Bear a big fat kiss!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble::lol2:


cant wait for that


----------



## wohic

andrew b 1 said:


> is it worth me going if i dont want to buy anything?


Ofcourse, you get the chance to meet all of us :lol2:

I doubt you could walk out of the show without buying something though:smile:


----------



## cornmorphs

andrew b 1 said:


> is it worth me going if i dont want to buy anything?


its always worth the look mate


----------



## cornmorphs

wohic said:


> Ofcourse, you get the chance to meet all of us :lol2:
> 
> I doubt you could walk out of the show without buying something though:smile:


didnt see you had written already lol


----------



## Andy b 1

pixie_bex said:


> But I will give Nigey Bear a big fat kiss!!!!!!!!


do i get anything if i go?


----------



## cornmorphs

andrew b 1 said:


> do i get anything if i go?


yeah, theres enouhg of sonia for everyone :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

ok its worth going then :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

not everyday you get to meet a star :no1:


----------



## Andy b 1

how am i going to know everyone there? i havnt got a clue who everyone is and ill end up walking around saying " are you from the forums" :lol:


----------



## pixie_bex

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, theres enouhg of sonia for everyone :lol2:


 
 Your not getting your kiss now


----------



## Andy b 1

can i have mine?


----------



## wohic

we could all wear badges :lol2:
or carry a copy of the times (for the posher ones)


----------



## pixie_bex

wohic said:


> we could all wear badges :lol2:
> or carry a copy of the times (for the posher ones)


 
Ill start making my Badge then :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

pixie_bex said:


> Your not getting your kiss now


hmmm, not good


----------



## pixie_bex

andrew b 1 said:


> can i have mine?


If you seriously want to go and can meet me in Southend I can give you a lift if you want??
x


----------



## cornmorphs

pixie_bex said:


> If you seriously want to go and can meet me in Southend I can give you a lift if you want??
> x


seems a fair offer


----------



## Andy b 1

i might be able to get a lift up there. thx anyway hun


----------



## Andy b 1




----------



## Andy b 1

lol!!


----------



## wohic

Lol........
*orders copy of the Times*


:lol2:

I'm a RFUKer would make a neat Tshirt


----------



## Andy b 1

wohic said:


> Lol........
> *orders copy of the Times*


i think my badge is quite cool


----------



## cornmorphs

no it must say 'do you rfuk?' lol


----------



## Andy b 1

Spreadshirt Designer - Design Your Own T-Shirt : Spreadshirt
lets all make 1 lol


----------



## cornmorphs

lol... pushin it a bit aint we lol


----------



## Andy b 1

i was kidding lol


----------



## cornmorphs

i mean time wise, i didnt even see what u put lol


----------



## Andy b 1

they send it within 2 days so i suppose it would be ok


----------



## wohic

white Tshirt £1.50 tesco
iron on tshirt maker paper £3 wilkinsons

sorted.
unless like me, you dont have a printer


----------



## cornmorphs

not too bad i suppose.
wonder if they do giant fat boy size? lol


----------



## Andy b 1

lol ok, ill turn up and no1 else is wearing one lol


----------



## Andy b 1

cornmorphs said:


> wonder if they do giant fat boy size? lol


XXXXXXXXL


----------



## cornmorphs

andrew b 1 said:


> lol ok, ill turn up and no1 else is wearing one lol


i dont need to really, most of the gang know what i look like


----------



## wohic

they do in Tesco........ I need the big sizes for reasons that will become obvious


----------



## cornmorphs

BOOBS :no1:


----------



## wohic

:lol2: yup


----------



## cornmorphs

will be nice to meet them, i mean u :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

how big is the hall that this show will be in?


----------



## wohic

cornmorphs said:


> will be nice to meet them, i mean u :lol2:


Men, honestly..only think of two things :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

wohic! your a lady! i thought you were a man :lol2:


----------



## wohic

andrew b 1 said:


> wohic! your a lady! i thought you were a man :lol2:


 
Haha yus all woman Andrew


----------



## Andy b 1

see, thats how much i know about people on this forum lol


----------



## SuperTed

Bet you didnt no nige is a women by night? :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> Bet you didnt no nige is a women by night? :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

1949_sam said:


> :lol2:


looks like i have fmissed a few pages lol


----------



## gargoyle1980

So have I! Well I have no idea what any of you look like. If I can get a half decent picture I may consider putting it up.


----------



## cornmorphs

well i will have a table at the show.. to be honest just go to the pub for 2 ish and people will start showing up lol


----------



## Guest

I will now be at Barking but i wont be going to the pub afterwards as i will be going with Genetic-Gems.If your passing dont forget to stop and say hello


----------



## pixie_bex

Damn you Ryan!!!! Now im gonna need to take Frankfurt off you!


----------



## eddygecko

I might finnaly be able to get to a show yay! Lets see if dad will drive me now:grin1: Wont be able to the pub tho unless its for an orange squash:lol2: Would be good to meet some people tho
EDIT: Just asked mum and i can go woo! c ya there every1


----------



## t-bo

Hay anyone going from Southampton that will give me a lift? I would like to sit back and get a ride to the show and then not have to worry about drinking at the pub!!! lol no? didnt think so 

I might get the train up.... I _really _cant be bothered to drive.


----------



## cornmorphs

Greenphase said:


> I will now be at Barking but i wont be going to the pub afterwards as i will be going with Genetic-Gems.If your passing dont forget to stop and say hello


nice one mate, well come and say hi anyway


----------



## cornmorphs

t-bo said:


> Hay anyone going from Southampton that will give me a lift? I would like to sit back and get a ride to the show and then not have to worry about drinking at the pub!!! lol no? didnt think so
> 
> I might get the train up.... I _really _cant be bothered to drive.


might be someone dude, you never know


----------



## Andy b 1

anyone with tortoises for sale down there?


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah, there are usually some


----------



## pixie_bex

t-bo said:


> Hay anyone going from Southampton that will give me a lift? I would like to sit back and get a ride to the show and then not have to worry about drinking at the pub!!! lol no? didnt think so
> 
> I might get the train up.... I _really _cant be bothered to drive.


I wonder how much Reptile Taxi would charge to pick up a T-Bo and drop him off at Barking?? 

:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

pixie_bex said:


> I wonder how much Reptile Taxi would charge to pick up a T-Bo and drop him off at Barking??
> 
> :lol2:


lol, thats a good one


----------



## t-bo

pixie_bex said:


> I wonder how much Reptile Taxi would charge to pick up a T-Bo and drop him off at Barking??
> 
> :lol2:


LOL, now theres an idea!! the bonus is I dont need heat packs or anything, I might get a quote!!


----------



## pixie_bex

t-bo said:


> LOL, now theres an idea!! the bonus is I dont need heat packs or anything, I might get a quote!!


 
Plus as far as I know you dont bite, Your toilet trained and you smell ok?? lol


----------



## t-bo

pixie_bex said:


> Plus as far as I know you dont bite, Your toilet trained and you smell ok?? lol


No gaurentees if ive been drinking!!


----------



## pixie_bex

t-bo said:


> No gaurentees if ive been drinking!!


Hmm hopefully you just mean the biting if so then GREAT!  lol if not then hmm maybe its wise you dont come?? lol no one likes a bloke that stinks and pisses himself dude that is not a good look at all :grin1::lol2:


----------



## wohic

we could pick you up at fleet services if thats any help Teebs


----------



## t-bo

pixie_bex said:


> Hmm hopefully you just mean the biting if so then GREAT!  lol if not then hmm maybe its wise you dont come?? lol no one likes a bloke that stinks and pisses himself dude that is not a good look at all :grin1::lol2:


lol... its ok, I smell nice... I promise


----------



## t-bo

wohic said:


> we could pick you up a fleet services if thats any help Teebs


Thanks alot for the offer, i'll get back to you! I'll probably just get the train to be honest, but might take you up on it 

Thanks again


----------



## cornmorphs

YOU NEED doh caps.
you need to go dude


----------



## SuperTed

am i invited? you have to go gentle im only young! :lol2:


----------



## Kellybee

Well I dont know if I can go anymore. Mum-in-Law fosters newborn babies and raises them til they are adopted. The little lad she has just now is having a farewell party on the sat/sun he's nearly two so I kinda feel like I have to go. Therefore, unless his party is the sunday I cant be at the show


----------



## Andy b 1

might come just to have a look


----------



## Gaboon

Anyone going from South Wales? I need something picked up and I cant get there myself as Im not driving. Please, please, pleaeeeese


----------



## cornmorphs

gan1 said:


> Well I dont know if I can go anymore. Mum-in-Law fosters newborn babies and raises them til they are adopted. The little lad she has just now is having a farewell party on the sat/sun he's nearly two so I kinda feel like I have to go. Therefore, unless his party is the sunday I cant be at the show


aw thats a shame..
well maybe next year hun


----------



## gargoyle1980

Not sure if I can come to the meet now. We'll be travelling by train so have no way of getting to the pub. But I'll still meet some of you at the show hopefully.


----------



## cornmorphs

gargoyle1980 said:


> Not sure if I can come to the meet now. We'll be travelling by train so have no way of getting to the pub. But I'll still meet some of you at the show hopefully.


well see who is about at the show, someone might be able to take you there yet


----------



## gargoyle1980

There's a group of us coming up, unless someone has a minivan - haha.


----------



## lizardlover

How far is the pub from the show. I'd like to go but depends on Tony from BitesnStrikes coz i have no idea what he is taking with him. I know most of its just for show (well i think anyways) Plus not sure if we are taking 1 or 2 cars! 
I dont know how many people from this end are going (bexley area)


----------



## cornmorphs

4/5 miles i think.
its next to jungle phase rep shop (i think)


----------



## lizardlover

thanks ill look that up then!


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah, literally 1 shop away, think there is a petrol station between the 2.


----------



## t-bo

I think they were a bit supprised at Jungle Phase last time when we all piled in lol... not much space there


----------



## Andy b 1

im up for that  but i still dont know if im coming or not


----------



## cornmorphs

t-bo said:


> I think they were a bit supprised at Jungle Phase last time when we all piled in lol... not much space there


lol, yeah that was pretty funny


----------



## LeeH

will try and make it but if not ill probably meet you all while at show


----------



## cornmorphs

rankindude2 said:


> will try and make it but if not ill probably meet you all while at show


yeah we'll see ya there mate.


----------



## Athravan

Does anyone have the postcode for the show? I am buying a satnav before Saturday... fed up of getting lost! :smile:


----------



## cornmorphs

is it not at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## Athravan

cornmorphs said:


> Heres the details
> found it...
> BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY
> 
> Are pleased to announce a
> Reptile Fair at
> Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex
> On 14th July 2007


Where's the postcode! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Hmm.. I can probably find it on a website somewhere. I only know how to program sat navs and route planners by postcode.


----------



## cornmorphs

DOH.
lol.
you should be able to chose the town then the road.


----------



## Athravan

Technology scares me.


----------



## lizardlover

wel the road has a post code of IG11 - that was on yell.com
i looked up the road
sorry it did not give me the second part. Look on the royal mail webiste and look up part post code, that should help


----------



## pixie_bex

We have a sat nav and still get lost!! plus I used to live around there for like 18 yrs lol I will still get lost!!!

Not sure if we are picking Sam up at the station yet but if not we have 2 free seats in the car if you want us to meet you at the station or if you need a lift to the pub after 

xx


----------



## Morelia Matt

i wish this one was a little closer! same old story though just out of interest, does anyone know how this show is for pythons.... carpets mainly?


----------



## lizardlover

*Car parking*

Does anyone know what its like for parking round the area - anyone that went previous years.

I have heard that people got parking tickets last year - and DONT want one of those lol! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## deano2

postcode is ig11 7yl


----------



## robglobe

Photos of last years show on this link
B.R.A.S | BRITISH REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY

Here's a map with a few carparks on it that i found on the web.

1. london road multistorey carpark 
Charges: 0 - 2 hours = £0.80 
2 - 6 hours = £2.50 
6 + hours = £4 

2. asda/vicarage fields carpark - 2 entrances marked with little red stars 
free if you spend over £5 in asda 

3. town hall parking has just recently been increased in size - but saturday is a market day, so might be busy here!


----------



## Robinson

I'll be there again this year Nige, only lets not have a repeat performance eh? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lizardlover

thanks for that info very useful.


----------



## Trice

Ill be there


----------



## t-bo

W00t... to the pub after too?


----------



## Trice

Oh noes! will Teebs be there?!


----------



## t-bo

Trice said:


> Ill be there


Yeah, I reccon i'll put in an appearance


----------



## BELIAL

gonna be a full house hey? even i will be going! but most of you won't even see me...sneaky like an all that!


----------



## t-bo

BELIAL said:


> gonna be a full house hey? even i will be going! but most of you won't even see me...sneaky like an all that!


Ahh, no fair.... no going in disguise or sneeking away without saying hello!!

This is me by the way:


----------



## BELIAL

lol i will be wearing a similiar disguise! but mine will have a classy fake nose..


----------



## Trice

I'll go neked! you'll never find me


----------



## cornmorphs

t-bo said:


> W00t... to the pub after too?


yes boy, be rude not to :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Robinson said:


> I'll be there again this year Nige, only lets not have a repeat performance eh? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hey you KNOW what pub we're going to now lol


----------



## cornmorphs

t-bo said:


> Ahh, no fair.... no going in disguise or sneeking away without saying hello!!
> 
> This is me by the way:


thats not far off
lol


----------



## t-bo

cornmorphs said:


> thats not far off
> lol


lol  ok ok.. so I usualy need a shave.. not that bad though


----------



## Trice

hm.. I should have a shave...

Anyway.. it's 1quid for me to get in?


----------



## cornmorphs

t-bo said:


> lol  ok ok.. so I usualy need a shave.. not that bad though


lol, dude i still have the pic from last years show somewhere haha


----------



## pixie_bex

Trice said:


> hm.. I should have a shave...
> 
> Anyway.. it's 1quid for me to get in?


I think so bubs! sooooo your coming to the pub after?? you can finally buy me that BOTTLE of wine you have been promising to bring round for ages!lol
x


----------



## Nerys

i wonder what the harvester will think of a lap skunk!!

N


----------



## SSamm

wooo, i shall be there. dont know about the pub after... the guy driving me down is theone who likes to drink... ahh poor him, might come 
Anthony SHOULD be with me too!


----------



## pixie_bex

Nerys said:


> i wonder what the harvester will think of a lap skunk!!
> 
> N


Nothing because she will be safely in my bag  lol


----------



## DaveyWavey

Am thinking of going to this mainly for a browse possibly a purchase. Never been to one before, is it worth travelling about 80 miles?


----------



## Robinson

cornmorphs said:


> hey you KNOW what pub we're going to now lol


I KNEW what pub you were going to last year!!! Only you lot didn't turn up at the right one! :lol2: Tell it how it is now!​


----------



## Trice

Did they all get lost ? lol


----------



## SSamm

Robinson said:


> I KNEW what pub you were going to last year!!! Only you lot didn't turn up at the right one! :lol2: Tell it how it is now!​


 

lol, thats quite funny!


----------



## lizardlover

DaveyWavey said:


> Am thinking of going to this mainly for a browse possibly a purchase. Never been to one before, is it worth travelling about 80 miles?


 
Oh yes i would say so. We had never been to one before last september - again that was is essex - basildon and we made a purchase bought a baby green blotch snow- very cheap!! and she is so tame abd eats well!

so yes if you have never been to one its an eye opener and a good day out - could end up expensive :lol2: as you will want everything there!!!!!


----------



## Trice

I've never been to one  lol
But Nige begged me to go.


----------



## AuntyLizard

This will be our 1st show also going to exeter in august liz has already told me that if it's got a heartbeat then i cant buy it 
Mark


----------



## Trice

Wow... Theres going to be alot of people from RFUK there then


----------



## wohic

Trice said:


> Wow... Theres going to be alot of people from RFUK there then


quite a scarey thought Really...........



:lol2:


----------



## gargoyle1980

I promise I'll behave.....................maybe.


----------



## Trice

Cant be that scary! after all... ill be there


----------



## wohic

Trice said:


> Cant be that scary! after all... ill be there


 
I rest my case.


----------



## Trice

Yeah yeah...


----------



## cornmorphs

Robinson said:


> I KNEW what pub you were going to last year!!! Only you lot didn't turn up at the right one! :lol2: Tell it how it is now!​


hey, dont start, or i'll slap ur bum :lol2:


----------



## Trice

Proof of big gay bear! Nige!


----------



## Robinson

cornmorphs said:


> hey, dont start, or i'll slap ur bum :lol2:


Tempted to carry on............​


----------



## cornmorphs

Robinson said:


> Tempted to carry on............​


ur virtually married
















so where we gonna meet? :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam

I'm going but won't be able to go to the pub meet as i'll have a good few corns on me and want to get then back a.s.a.p really unless hubby takes them home and leaves me there?


----------



## cornmorphs

1949_sam said:


> I'm going but won't be able to go to the pub meet as i'll have a good few corns on me and want to get then back a.s.a.p really unless hubby takes them home and leaves me there?


well thats what he needs to do..
he can trust you, its not like we're a bunch of perverts or anything


















oh hang on, YES we are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lekkie

I'll be there and i'll drag Mark along too.


----------



## cornmorphs

lekkie said:


> I'll be there and i'll drag Mark along too.


hope so


----------



## pixie_bex

I dont think I can come now  Warren has decided he doesnt want to go so it will mean getting a train on my own and I dont want to


----------



## pythonmorphs

Anyone know the postcode of the show venue? as I put the address in routefinder and it could not find the location?


----------



## Trice

Put in the road instead mate.


Bex! you gotta go! it's only a short train journey!


----------



## lizardlover

pythonmorphs said:


> Anyone know the postcode of the show venue? as I put the address in routefinder and it could not find the location?


yes its on here look up a few posts - sorry cant remember how many pages back it is now but it starts IG11


----------



## pythonmorphs

deano2 said:


> postcode is ig11 7yl


OK found it thanks, and this is me if you want to say hi (I have lost a stone or two since that pic though)


----------



## bradly

Quality...im gonna come and find you all and say hi. Then i will decide wether to leave without buying anything, alternatively a Boa (grown on hopefully) or another corn!

Im going to have to stop myself from thinking too hard about it! !


----------



## Trice

Thats what i meant to ask! whats the parking situation there? can you park there or do you have to find a car park? No problems i know there are a few car parks there, like the one on the hill by the station.. But would be nice to know if there is parking there


----------



## Athravan

I will see a few people at the show but won't be coming to the meet afterwards... have to make another journey to pick some things up in Kent and then start on the long trek homeward.


----------



## Trice

Wow, yeah you will have quite a trip wont you lol


----------



## wohic

pixie_bex said:


> I dont think I can come now  Warren has decided he doesnt want to go so it will mean getting a train on my own and I dont want to


 
Awwww you MUST come bex.


----------



## Trice

wohic said:


> Awwww you MUST come bex.


Yeah! She needs your support for when she meets me


----------



## cornmorphs

babe not again


----------



## SuperTed

ima find nige and give him a pipe n some slippers and a nice walking stick/chair :lol2:


----------



## Trice

Why? lol


----------



## cornmorphs

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> ima find nige and give him a pipe n some slippers and a nice walking stick/chair :lol2:


yeah, WHY? lol


----------



## Andy b 1

not coming guys soz


----------



## cornmorphs

andrew b 1 said:


> not coming guys soz


aww dude... come uonnnnnn


----------



## wohic

andrew b 1 said:


> not coming guys soz


Go on, Go On, Go On, Go On, Go On,Go On, Go On, Go On, Go On, Go On,

awwwwww Go on :lol2:


----------



## Trice

andrew b 1 said:


> not coming guys soz


why not?!


----------



## Athravan

andrew b 1 said:


> not coming guys soz


If I can make it from Cardiff, you can make it from Chelmsford! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice

chelmsford is only around the corner


----------



## pixie_bex

Warren has stopped being a tit so Im coming now 

Andrew if you need a lift babes let me know


----------



## wohic

pixie_bex said:


> Warren has stopped being a tit so Im coming now
> 
> Andrew if you need a lift babes let me know


 
yay great.


----------



## Trice

If he wanted a lift, and didnt mind the roar inside a car with a noisy exhaust, i'd be more than happy to drive to chelmsford.. used to it, cause of uni.


----------



## pixie_bex

Trice said:


> If he wanted a lift, and didnt mind the roar inside a car with a noisy exhaust, i'd be more than happy to drive to chelmsford.. used to it, cause of uni.


 
He may not want to be seen in a car with THAT bumper dude 
x


----------



## wohic

My Tshirt transfer did not arrive ..so i will be in diguise :blowupnot the right smiley but just found it sooooo had to use it :lol2: )


----------



## Trice

pixie_bex said:


> He may not want to be seen in a car with THAT bumper dude
> x


That bumper has been gone for well over 6 months 
I've got a normal bumper on now.


----------



## pixie_bex

wohic said:


> My Tshirt transfer did not arrive ..so i will be in diguise :blowupnot the right smiley but just found it sooooo had to use it :lol2: )


I didnt know we had to have transfers lol 

Oh *(I said a naughty word)* I need to sort out my clothes!!! it gets pretty hot in there doesnt it??/

xx


----------



## wohic

pixie_bex said:


> I didnt know we had to have transfers lol
> 
> Oh **** I need to sort out my clothes!!! it gets pretty hot in there doesnt it??/
> 
> xx


 
Ummmmmm Bex swore'd norty girl:lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam

cornmorphs said:


> well thats what he needs to do..
> he can trust you, its not like we're a bunch of perverts or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh hang on, YES we are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2::lol2: he said he'd probley leave me there as he can see the kids playing up any how :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pixie_bex

wohic said:


> Ummmmmm Bex swore'd norty girl:lol2:


I dont even realise im doing it!! lol

Sorry everyone, Im a bad bad pixie :bash:


----------



## 1949_sam

pixie_bex said:


> I dont even realise im doing it!! lol
> 
> Sorry everyone, Im a bad bad pixie :bash:


:lol2: your not bad hun, you just have a laugh and thats what lifes all about :mf_dribble:


----------



## Trice

Plus she's a chav she can swear all she wans


----------



## wohic

Ahhhhhh Trice has a point.......swear away bex :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam

wohic said:


> Ahhhhhh Trice has a point.......swear away bex :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex

Trice said:


> Plus she's a chav she can swear all she wans


 lol I am not a Chav!! 


wohic said:


> Ahhhhhh Trice has a point.......swear away bex :lol2:


Stop ganging up on me!!! lol


----------



## pixie_bex

1949_sam said:


> :lol2: your not bad hun, you just have a laugh and thats what lifes all about :mf_dribble:


I do have a bad potty mouth though lol


----------



## 1949_sam

pixie_bex said:


> I do have a bad potty mouth though lol


Thats cool me too :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, god tomorrow is gonna be a nightmare


----------



## pixie_bex

cornmorphs said:


> lol, god tomorrow is gonna be a nightmare


 
Ohhhh yeahhhhhhh baby!!!! lol 

I can bet you I will not be like this at all! lol I get really shy and prob wont even try and find you! lol 
x


----------



## cornmorphs

babe, as long as you get ur baps out.. i'm happy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pixie_bex

cornmorphs said:


> babe, as long as you get ur baps out.. i'm happy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


hmm something tells me you will be disapointed! lol The baps will be away my darling! :grin1: Julia said she would get hers out for you though :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

sweet, hers are massive, that'll do hehe


----------



## wohic

pixie_bex said:


> hmm something tells me you will be disapointed! lol The baps will be away my darling! :grin1: Julia said she would get hers out for you though :lol2:


 
Ummmmmmm I'm gonna slap your legs young lady..I said no such thing .


----------



## Athravan

oooh, i'm going to bring my camera :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice

I am bringing a camera. So we can post pics of members and the meet onto the forums  
Lol


----------



## Ava_Banana

Hey, noob here....

...I should be there with family in tow.

porky bald guy with wife and two children (girl 8, boy 6).

...won't be at the pub though.....have a good one.


----------



## Trice

If you see me  i posted my pics in the "Post your pics if you're going Barking show" thread.. So if you see me say hi


----------



## paulk

Hey,
new to the forums and looking to get my first snake: victory: was wondering if this would be a good show to come to get information and maybe get my first snake from? Many thanks 
Paul


----------



## Trice

Yes it would!
Plus you can get to talking to alot of the members from here too!
But read up on a few snakes before you go. Learning the basics of some of their care..

Maybe look up some info on..

Corn snakes.
Royal/Ball Pythons
or something similar.


----------



## paulk

Hey,
yea been reading up on the diffrent types of snakes , think im settled on a corn snake:no1: thanks
Paul


----------



## Trice

Then you should be able to find a wide variety of corn snake morphs! so you should come to the show


----------



## Nat

Me n Jo from here will be coming to the show!! Wont be comin to the pub after sadly but hope to see a few of ya!! xx


----------



## Trice

Wooooooooo Nat!


----------



## Fangio

Ok i'm gonna aim to get to the show around 11(ish) as I gotta meet 2 people tomoz.

Look for a short guy with glasses wearing a long-sleeved Pantera T-shirt with a rattlesnake on the front!


----------



## 1949_sam

Nat said:


> Me n Jo from here will be coming to the show!! Wont be comin to the pub after sadly but hope to see a few of ya!! xx


Me and my OH are going but might not be able to go to the pub after  as the kids will be so tried and i hate the moaning :lol2:


----------



## Trice

Boooooooring! you should come


----------



## paulk

gonna try and come in the evening, just to make sure is this the address of the site or the pub?

The Compass, 125, Abbs Cross Lane, Hornchurch, Essex RM12 4XS 

sorry for all the annoying questions:lol2:
Paul


----------



## SuperTed

thats the pub!


----------



## lightbulb1976

cant miss me, think im the only one being in full bike gear. 





safety first,
lol


sean


----------



## lekkie

lightbulb1976 said:


> cant miss me, think im the only one being in full bike gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> safety first,
> lol
> 
> 
> sean


lol sean its a rep show u wont be the only biker in gear


----------



## darkdan99

LOL


There will be more bikers in Full leathers, and non bikers in full leathers than people dressed"normally"


----------



## Nat

Well me n jo went to the show...some amazing things there....I didnt buy nowt personally as I still didnt have enough for my royal morph but Jo bought a gorgeous mack snow male leo gecko to go with her mack snow female. I met cornmorphs who is lovely....sorry i dint come back tho nige....I was ready to kill ppl keep pushing me n lil man out the way LOL xx


----------



## pixie_bex

Nat said:


> Well me n jo went to the show...some amazing things there....I didnt buy nowt personally as I still didnt have enough for my royal morph but Jo bought a gorgeous mack snow male leo gecko to go with her mack snow female. I met cornmorphs who is lovely....sorry i dint come back tho nige....I was ready to kill ppl keep pushing me n lil man out the way LOL xx


aww i missed you 
x


----------



## nicoleparish

rad show.
picked up an awful lot of stuff.
nice selection of inverts.


----------



## kato

*Hi*

Nice to meet you all!!!!

The Organisers were extremely helpful, as was the AA man.

The short fat dark handsome chap, in the pub afterwards was rather handsome!!!!!

I was'nt so sure about the chicken though?


----------



## cornmorphs

Nat said:


> Well me n jo went to the show...some amazing things there....I didnt buy nowt personally as I still didnt have enough for my royal morph but Jo bought a gorgeous mack snow male leo gecko to go with her mack snow female. I met cornmorphs who is lovely....sorry i dint come back tho nige....I was ready to kill ppl keep pushing me n lil man out the way LOL xx


i thought i scared you off hun with the 'naked' comment lol


----------



## Trice

kato said:


> Nice to meet you all!!!!
> 
> The Organisers were extremely helpful, as was the AA man.
> 
> The short fat dark handsome chap, in the pub afterwards was rather handsome!!!!!
> 
> I was'nt so sure about the chicken though?


The chicken scared a few people!
i wanted to jump on it


----------



## 1949_sam

lightbulb1976 said:


> cant miss me, think im the only one being in full bike gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> safety first,
> lol
> 
> 
> sean


I sew you Sean and it was lovely meeting you :no1:


----------



## mcald

I was there but didn't know who anyone was Nevermind! Genetic gems had some beautiful royals: victory:


----------



## Guest

Nice to meet the people that i did and the ones that i didnt why didnt you come over and say hi.Nat i missed you and little man and i was either on genetic gems table or nige's for most of the day.

Must admit it was really nice to meet and chat to Nerys for a while and i gotta say thank you once again for letting me play with Snuff for over an hour.She is a stunning little thing and i will say it again if you ever need a skunksitter you know where i am hun


----------



## Athravan

My mum fell in love with the pieds on the genetic gems table and then she saw the price and was talking for like an hour about how could anyone pay £2k for a snake..

Then she saw the 07 woma's at £1250 a pair... and I told her i'd only just bought an 06 female and all hell broke loose about how could I spend that much on a snake :lol2: Oops.


----------



## Nat

LMFAO cornmorphs...nope hun u dint scare me off....I wanted to come bck and chat but after someone hurt brandon by pushin us so hard that was the last straw for me......

Greenphase gutted I missed ya chic!!! Wuld hav loved to hav seen ya..

and pixie now im well upset...cant believe i missed u babe!!! Well moving to kent soon (fingers crossed) so will b able to see ya wheneva ya like then!!!


----------



## 1949_sam

Greenphase said:


> Nice to meet the people that i did and the ones that i didnt why didnt you come over and say hi.Nat i missed you and little man and i was either on genetic gems table or nige's for most of the day.
> 
> Must admit it was really nice to meet and chat to Nerys for a while and i gotta say thank you once again for letting me play with Snuff for over an hour.She is a stunning little thing and i will say it again if you ever need a skunksitter you know where i am hun


I would have hun :no1: but i don't know what you look like


----------



## lizardlover

Excellent show and very busy.
Yes i to liked the pieds, but hubby would not have been impressed if we went home after spending that much money lol! 
The organsiers were great! now lookngi forward to the basildon one in september:lol2:

my son got his amel stripe - so he was happy (cant remeber who from but she was on the table opposite Genetic-Gems if anyone knows who it was) and Tony at BitesnStrikes got some nice Snakes and spidlings.

Saw a few people i recongnised from my local area and shop aswell as met Lightbulb and another guy i talk to on other forums (treeboa34)

It was nice to meet these people face to face after talking to them on forums etc for such a long time.

Just a shame i didnt know many of the regulars on here. I did see Nige but poor guy was always busy! Think i saw Nerys as she was about 1 of the only people that put her picture up lol! 
So come on who took photos of the day??
So for Basildon one maybe more people should put pictures up:lol2:

hope everyone else enjoyed it to
Lin


----------



## cornmorphs

i started a thread with my piccies


----------

